# fodd impaction



## nyyankees (Jul 15, 2009)

anyone have a good dx for food impaction?


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 16, 2009)

933.0 & E915 ???

Foreign body was the only thing I could come up.....

I went to E911 at first but under the excludes note, it sent me to E915


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks..I used foreign body


----------

